# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Hỏi về cách ăn dao trong artcam

## Hoangdesign

Các sư phụ nào biết về phuơng pháp ăn dao khử cung R khi chạy profile góc vuông như trong video này không chỉ giáo gúp em ạ, cảm ơn rất nhiều

----------


## biết tuốt

cái này là cái cơ bản mà, bác lên youtobe đầy video day artcam
đầu tiên bác vẽ hình cần cắt rồi chọn thẻ toolpath  rồi chọn các công cụ trong phần 2d toolpath có hình minh họa đó mò tí ra mà

----------


## Hoangdesign

dạ bác xem kỹ nó nhấc z(3 trục đồng thời) ngay góc để khử cung R do dao tạo ra để tạo thành góc vuông trên bề mặt liệu nha

----------


## suu_tam

> dạ bác xem kỹ nó nhấc z(3 trục đồng thời)


Cái đó là cái đương nhiên của đường dao kiểu đó rồi. Trong chương trình tạo đường chạy dao tự động nó có và làm luôn công việc đó. Em không dùng ArtCAM không biết nhưng hội khắc gỗ bọn em dùng jdpaint / ArtForm thì vào mục 2D nó

----------


## ktslengoc

> dạ bác xem kỹ nó nhấc z(3 trục đồng thời) ngay góc để khử cung R do dao tạo ra để tạo thành góc vuông trên bề mặt liệu nha


Em cũng quan tâm vì hay phải làm huỳnh, pano cánh tủ bếp,
JDP thì ko biết nên đang mò kỹ thuật nhấc Z đến góc cua trong Artcam mà khó quá

----------


## anhcos

> Cái đó là cái đương nhiên của đường dao kiểu đó rồi. Trong chương trình tạo đường chạy dao tự động nó có và làm luôn công việc đó. Em không dùng ArtCAM không biết nhưng hội khắc gỗ bọn em dùng jdpaint / ArtForm thì vào mục 2D nó


Chỗ này mình vẫn chưa hiểu lắm, nếu vuông thì chỉ được lớp mỏng trên bề mặt, chứ sâu hơn thì sao mà vuông được nếu chỉ có 3 trục.

----------


## suu_tam

> Chỗ này mình vẫn chưa hiểu lắm, nếu vuông thì chỉ được lớp mỏng trên bề mặt, chứ sâu hơn thì sao mà vuông được nếu chỉ có 3 trục.


Chọn dạo, chọn contour, chọn độ sâu,... sau nó tự tạo một đường vét chéo ở góc chạy vát dần lên ạ.

----------

anhcos, tapsulaptrinh

----------

